# Pair of men with concealed-carry permits engage in shootout



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pair of men with concealed-carry permits engage in shootout


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

I fail to see what this had to do with conceal carry. The news idiots stress that point but all I see is two careless gun owners shooting at each other without regard for anyone else's safety. They just happened to have a permit.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Stupidity in action. Yeah, I'll chase the dude that just shot at me and then shoot back at him...
I think they're both full of crap. Neither had any business with a firearm, much less a carry permit.



> I fail to see what this had to do with conceal carry.


My AR-15 has never assaulted anyone either... 
You're obviously not a member of the anti gun news media.


----------

